# Fmt



## looneytuner54 (May 22, 2008)

Can I go to Mexico on an FMT with a oneway airline ticket?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

looneytuner54 said:


> Can I go to Mexico on an FMT with a oneway airline ticket?



Yes, yes, yes (for 10 character reply)


----------



## robsparks1972 (Jun 10, 2008)

i did and no one ever asked a question


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Mexican Immigration doesn't care in the least, but some airlines can be sticky about it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don't forget that you must have your Passport to get back into the USA.


----------

